# Tooling / Tools



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi again,

I looking for information on what shops are around Cyprus to purchase hand tools? I.e. Socket Set / Rails, Ratchet Spanners, Etc.
I don't mind travelling, based in limassol. Any links greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Super home centre has branches all over.

SUPERHOME CENTER is a comprehensive solution for everyone and every need in a friendly and comfortable environment at the highest level of service.

Google is your friend


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Harry

Mangas in Linopetra Industrial Area, Erimi Builders Merchants at Erimi Bridge, Cyprus Engineering Stores (my favourite). Google Spanias for the latter, they have a shop in Limassol

Garry


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

GSmith said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Mangas in Linopetra Industrial Area, Erimi Builders Merchants at Erimi Bridge, Cyprus Engineering Stores (my favourite). Google Spanias for the latter, they have a shop in Limassol
> 
> Garry


My mistake, CES LImassol is here
Address: 102, Mishiaouli & Kavazoglou Str., CY-3016, Lemesos
Phone: +357 25 248 248
Fax: +357 25 248 238
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Many thanks for the replies.

Garry, I can't seem to find Erimi Builders via google. Would you happen to have a link or address please?

Cheers.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Harry Brown said:


> Many thanks for the replies.
> 
> Garry, I can't seem to find Erimi Builders via google. Would you happen to have a link or address please?
> 
> Cheers.


This is probably what the locals know as The Makita Shop, standing alone and located next to the bridge at Erimi on the old Paphos Road.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Lidl sometime have tool in, one of there weekly offers, but the best selection we have seen is in Leroy Merlin in Nicosia, by the IKEA mall


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

bencooper said:


> This is probably what the locals know as The Makita Shop, standing alone and located next to the bridge at Erimi on the old Paphos Road.


Yup, this is the one I meant, Leroy Merlin also in Nicosia, in fact there are several tool shops on the same road as Leroy M

Garry


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*re tools*

hi harry, i know it may be a bit late now, i took some things to the auction house at ypsonas on the 7th of march to be auctioned and was informed that at the next auction there were a lot of tools up for auction on the 19th, possibly all of them may not have been sold. their phone number is 7000 78 79 or e mail Castle Auctions in Cyprus | Cyprus Auction House | Auction House, Antiques & 2nd Hand Furniture Shop in Cyprus or [email protected] harry would you know where i can get a disston hand saw and tenon saw set and sharpened here in cyprus. i tried a place at the old port but they only sharpened circular saws by machine.


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Oxo,

Thank you for the information. I'll be checking the next auction out!
I'm sorry, I don't know where you would get your saw sharpened.
I don't know if you have tried but you could sharpen it yourself?
Have a search on Youtube for "Saw Sharpening", I just checked and there is some good tutorials. Might save you a few bear tokens too!


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*re saw sharpening*

hi harry thanks for your reply. i have seen saws set and sharpened in the u.k, it is a bit of a specialized job. the skills are not here in cyprus. to try and do it myself seems to be the only alternative. all the best.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

oxocube123 said:


> hi harry thanks for your reply. i have seen saws set and sharpened in the u.k, it is a bit of a specialized job. the skills are not here in cyprus. to try and do it myself seems to be the only alternative. all the best.


You can get saws sharpened at any decent DIY shop.

Pete


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks pete


----------

